# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  South Beach Dieet-info en ervaringen

## Leontien

Volgens Agatston (de Amerikaanse cardioloog die het heeft bedacht) is het South Beach Dieet geen dieet, maar een manier van leven die ervoor zorgt dat mensen hun overtollig gewicht blijvend kwijtraken. De principes van het dieet zijn: weinig verzadigd vet en de goede koolhydraten. Dat wil zeggen dat vooral koolhydraatrijke voedingsmiddelen met een lage glycemische index, zoals groente, volkoren graanproducten en fruit gegeten moeten worden. Het dieet bestaat uit drie fasen.

Het South Beach dieet is ondanks het feit dat het opgezet is als medisch dieet, het gemakkelijkste dieet dat er is. Je hoeft geen calorieën te tellen en je hoeft geen porties af te wegen. Het grote verschil met alle andere diëten is dat je alleen rekening hoeft te houden met de glycemische index van je dagelijkse voedingsmiddelen en met goed vet en goede koolhydraten. En dat is vrij eenvoudig, want er zijn meer voedings middelen toegestaan dan verboden. Als je jezelf aanleert om voedingsmiddelen te kiezen die laag tot middelhoog op de glycemische index scoren, dan doe je het goed. 

Meer info: http://southbeach.dieetwijzer.com/

----------


## Kees

There's more of me than needs to be.
Ik ben benieuwd of er iemand directe ervaring heeft met het dagelijks gebruik van het South Beach dieet.
Hoe bevalt dit?
Waarom lijkt dit dieet wel vol te houden?
Als je naast de dieetgebruiker ook de kok bent, wat zijn dan de reacties van je huisgenoten?
Combineer je dit dieet met meer bewegen? Zo ja- waar denk je, subjectief gesproken, waar je meer van afvalt?
Waar liggen jouw "valkuilen"? ( als je dit wilt delen)
Hoe houdt je jezelf goed gemotiveerd?
Kortom ik ben erg benieuwd naar praktische positieve en zeker ook negatieve ervaringen.
Greetz.

Kees

----------


## mar12

hoi,
ik lees net je bericht en wie weet ben je inmiddels al lang aan het south beach geslagen, maar ik doe het al een aantal maanden en ben al heel veel kilo's kwijtgeraakt, dus het heeft een goed effect. En ik heb aardig wat dieeten uitgeprobeerd (waaronder montignac, hartdieet enz enz) Maar dit valt heel goed uit te houden, omdat je best wel lekkere dingen mag eten. 
De eerste fase is wel heel pittig, omdat je dan geen brood of cerals of volkorenproducten mag en ook geen fruit. Maar na die twee weken kan je dit langzaam opbouwen. Ik zit nu nog steeds in de tweede fase en ik eet nu een keer per dag een volkorenmaaltijd (of brood s middags of s avonds zilvervliesrijst of volkorenpasta) en dat valt heel goed te doen. Ik weet niet of je een enorme aardappelfan bent, want die moet je voortaan laten staan. En waar je heel goed op moet letten is dat je de verpakkingen van alle eetbare producten die je koopt eerst goed moet lezen, overal zit namelijk zetmeel en suiker in en die twee voedingsmiddelen zijn verboden. Dus als je dit gaat doen, houdt er wel rekening mee dat je aardig wat tijd kwijt bent met koken. 
ik ben geen overdreven sporter, fiets veel, en een keer in de week aquarobic...en ben toch afgevallen. 
Je moet wel heel veel drinken (maar das bij elk dieet). 

maar misschien een idee om te kijken op deze site: www.southbeachforum.nl

wordt heel veel uitgelegd, allerlei recepten (op fases zelfs) en kan je al je vragen stellen op het forum. 

ik hoop je vragen te hebben beantwoord en succes ermee!

groetjes mar

----------


## Kees

beste Mar,

bedankt voor je reaktie.
ik ben nog niet begonnen.
Voorlopig probeer ik uit of bepaalde andere eetmogelijkheden voor mij werken.
Hiermee bedoel ik of het meenemen van een 's ochtends klaargemaakte bak sla 's middags ook nog te eten is( ja dus) en welk gezond evenwicht ik daarin kan aanbrengen.
Daarnaast fiets ik en ga ik nordic wandelen i.p.v. gewoon lopen wat ik nu doe.
Mijn grootste strijd word het thuisfront.
Ik ben als enige te dik, mijn vrouw is slank en mijn dochter (2.5 jaar0 groeit op maar is vooralsnog ook slank.
Meestal kook ik wat de dames willen en dat is voornamelijk aardappelpuree,
pasta, witte rijst nasi , bami en dat soort eten.
Daarnaast zijn de dames bruin broodjunken.
In twee keer koken of apart koken heb ik geen zin, apart eten is erg ongezellig.
Ik heb daarin nog geen goed evenwicht gevonden.
Vermoedelijk zal het er wel op neer komen dat ik bepaalde zaken wel klaar maak maar niet nuttig. Ik vind dat lastig want dan staat daar zo'n pan te dampen op tafel en dan ruik je dat, je maag wil het en vraagt erom, enfin een herkenbaar bekend moment.
Het zou zaken vereenvoudigen als ik recepten kon vinden welke binnen
South beach vallen zonder dat ik te veel in de verleiding kom en ook waar ik allerlei ongenoegen met het thuisfront mee voorkom.
Misschien moet ik gewoon niet zeuren en gewoon eten op tafel zetten.
Past het ze niet, mogen ze nooit meer piepen over mijn buik.
herken jij mijn dilemma? Hoe los jij dat op?
Kook jij gewoon uit de boeken van agaston?
Dan heel wat anders en misschien wat raar...maar je bent niet de eerste van wie ik hoor dat ze in relatief korte tijd veel gewicht kwijt raken, heb je niet plots vel over?? Het klinkt gek, ik weet het maar je ziet dat soort beelden wel eens op tv en dat lijkt me vreselijk.
De anderen heb ik het niet face too face durven vragen, dit voelt vrijer.
De interactie is toch indirekter. Vind je het vervelend om iets over te melden?
Hoeveel kilo ben je afgevallen? 

Ik ben twee jaar geleden gestopt met roken en een enorme snaaikont geworden. Op dit moment ben ik ruim 20 kilo te dik.
Nu ben ik niet klein 1.90 maar het hele gedoe zit wel voornamelijk op en rond mijn middel. En dat ben ik onvoorstelbaar beu.
Ik zou het leuk vinden als je zou reageren.

Groetjes Kees

----------


## Kees

Inmiddeels ben ik bijna twee weken verder en inmiddels is er al 4 kilo minder Kees.
Het valt eigenlijk wel mee.
Het is voornamelijk 's morgens wennen aan de totaal andere maaltijden.
verder heb ik opmijn werkplek niet direct de beschikking over een koelkast, dus alle salades 's middags worden wel een aangepast aan wat je ongestraft in je tas mee kunt nemen.
Het gaat onverwacht goed.
Zijn er meerdere met relevante ervaringen?
Laat maar wat horen.
met vriendelije groet,
Kees

----------


## Puppydoll

Hoi, ik ben nu 6 dagen bezig met South Beach, en moet zeggen dat het me best bevalt.
Voor tussen de middag en de tussendoortjes neem ik een klein koeltasje mee,met een koelelement en met een paar bakjes. 1 voor de sla, 1 voor de komkommer en tomaatjes, en 1 voor het vlees. Dat gaat goed.
Het avondeten deel ik met mijn vriend. Hij eet hetzelfde als ik, alleen krijgt hij een paar aardappelen erbij. Of rijst, net waar ik zin in heb om te maken. 
Tot nu toe heb ik me redelijk vast aan de recepten gehouden. 
Alleen smorgens ben ik wat makkelijker. Ik sta om half 6/ 6 uur op en heb dan geen zin om ei met champions te eten. Dat is dus meestal gewoon gebakken ei met een plakje bacon. Wel gebakken in olijfolie.
Ik ben nu 3 kilo kwijt. En hoop nog een tijd vol te houden. 
Al is het de bedoeling dat je dit altijd gaat doen natuurlijk.

----------


## Kees

Hoi P.

Fijn om te horen dat het goed gaat.
De erste twee weken vallen ook mee, zeker omdat je in die tijd goed afvalt.
In fase 2 gaat het langzamer misschien kom je in het begin zelfs weer iets aan.
mijn ervaring is dat je in fase 2 een goed evenwicht moet vinden.
Dat heeft mij bijna 2 maanden gekost.
Dat lijkt lang maar valt reuze mee, hoe lang at ja voor die tijd anders?
Een vriendin van mij met wie ik dit samen doe maakte de klik wel direct en zij is inmiddels al ruim 10 kilo minder aanwezig. Tot op heden blijf ik steken tussen de 6 en 7 kilo.
Ik voel me wel veel beter.
Mijn smaak is ook veranderd, als ik een beetje van het ijsje van mijn dochtertje snoep doet het van de zoetigheid bijna zeer in mijn mond.
Brood eten bevalt eigenlijk niet meer en dat vind ik ook opmerkelijk.
Vermoedelijk moet ik iets strenger de hoeveelheden in de gaten gaan houden
om door te gaan met afvallen.
Ik ga er de komende 4 weken eens wat harder aan trekken.
Dat lees je nog wel.
Succes,

Groetjes,

Kees

----------

